# VIETNAMESE E-SESSION - Newest blog entry



## Trever1t (Jun 18, 2013)

WSG photography | San Jose California Engagement & Wedding Photography - Mark & Van at Hakone Estate & Gardens

Critique desired!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks good. I know from a prior post that this couple is very reserved. I liked the "red" shot, with the OOF foreground bushes and shrubs. Simple poses, nice location, good processing. Very "real" looking--not too artsy-fartsy.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, this is the same couple! Thanks Derrel, I suck at picture arrangement but am trying to learn.


----------

